# Puppy Dew Claw Removal - Photo Essay



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

This will be the last mini essay for a while. Once we get past the vet visit on day 2 or 3, nothing much happens until the pups are 2-3 weeks old.

Around day 2 or 3, all heck breaks loose in the whelping box. It's not enough that everyone was born healthy, happy, and hungry, but now the Vet is coming over for a visit. And what is this about "dew" claws? I believe in removing dew claws from retrievers that are likely to be used as working dogs to avoid much more serious accidents when they are older. I know that some people disagree, but it is a decision I made after consulting with a few vets that I trust. 

I do not attempt to do this myself, although I assist with each pup. I suspect that if I did my own I would end up with a three legged eunuch with a docked tail. Instead, I have a Vet come over to the house to check out mom and each of the pups. She then removes the dew claws. These photos illustrate today's visit. The actual details of the mini surgery involved are not shown since that is a four handed job and two of the hands belong to me -- therefore, no camera.










Checking the palate










A heart that hums is perfect...









Dew claw closeup









OWWWWWWW!!!!

This is a two step process. First remove the visible part of the toe. Then dig out the part of the joint that is still in the socket under the skin. This prevents the claw from growing back or piercing the skin and becoming an irritant.​


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Silver nitrate stops any bleeding.​ 









The crime scene with closeups of the claws and the inner section of the joint.​ 










Fortunately, a little time with Mom and a quick nap erases the pain.​


----------



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

Just one small problem Jeff. You forgot the tail docks!!!!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

labdoc said:


> Just one small problem Jeff. You forgot the tail docks!!!!


I use an English vet. Tail docking is illegal there.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Great pictures Jeff- I needed a photo dose of reality. I am seriously considering breeding Weezie, never bred any of my dogs before and I'm scared poopless. I've been quitely reading and asking questions. It's a serious responsibility- doing right by the standards of the breed, momma and pups, their health and then placing them in homes. Good thing one of my best friends is a great vet. Thank you for documenting this litter.


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

Everytime I see or watch a dew claw removal it looks painful but the pups are no worse for the wear. Looks like you got yourself a lucky necklace there.  *J/K* Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the pix so far Jeff.



> This will be the last mini essay for a while. Once we get past the vet visit on day 2 or 3, nothing much happens until the pups are 2-3 weeks old.


You should take a pic today of them all sleeping around a couple of toys, and then take pix every week with the same toys just to watch them shrink. Even though their eyes are closed the pups grow at an impossible rate.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

labdoc said:


> Just one small problem Jeff. You forgot the tail docks!!!!


About 3 wks ago, I walked in w/my litter and the vet turned to his tech and said, "Let's see, we are doing tails, ears and dews on this one, right???".  That started a conversation about the banning of docking/cropping in the UK.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Howard N said:


> Thanks for the pix so far Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> You should take a pic today of them all sleeping around a couple of toys, and then take pix every week with the same toys just to watch them shrink. Even though their eyes are closed the pups grow at an impossible rate.


I didn't say I wouldn't be taking pictures! I take photos every few days of every litter I have and post them on my litter page. Buyers can see how their new babies are growing and I have a permanent record to remind me of how fleeting all of those moments are. I find myself looking back at the photos and my notes every time I breed to remind myself of what to expect: Is that puppy growing fast enough? Is this puppy too big or small? Will that head always look so round? I especially find myself reading my whelping notes as I wait through the last few days of a pregnancy leading towards the moments of perpetual terror when I wonder if this will be the litter that ends up at the emergency hospital. Then I look back and say to myself, "Wow, it's only been 15 minutes longer than her last litter."

I like your idea of of creating visual "measurements": of growth to put the changes the pups go through in perspective. I might try to photograph the same pup being weighed over time so you can see how quickly that little postage scale becomes inadequate and the clumsy efforts that follow until I finally accept that puppies can run off or climb out of any scale faster than I can read their weight. Of course, if I am trying to take pictures at the same time, the final moment when I give up will come much faster...


----------



## traklover (Mar 10, 2008)

You are lucky you can still have dew claws done. As of April 1, our vets have told to educate us, and as of Oct 1, it will be illegal for a vet to do them. All the neighbouring provinces have already gone this route. I am hoping to have a litter of curlies in the fall, so the dew claws will have to left on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

Poor little pile of dewclaws... It really doesn't bother them overall, but that little scream when most of them are clipped is pretty pitiful. Great photo essay.


----------

